# Gina Carano says fighting and having sex has certain similarities



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Hey now.
> 
> Former female Strikeforce star and one of Esquire's "sexiest women alive," Gina Carano, is dishing some dirt on her approach to the fight game.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAMania.com*


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

So Gina, ya wanna fight?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think im going to compete anymore.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> So Gina, ya wanna fight?


 
I say we should have a Gang "fight" with her:thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

G_Land said:


> I say we should have a Gang "fight" with her:thumb02:


First!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

How much more perfect can this girl get??


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont think the male fighters are going to be pleased with this.

From now on when i see a fighter im going to ask him "So how did it feel having SORT OF sex with this guy?"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I guess im gay then thanks Gina for making everyone sound straight in MMA, she should have said female fighting is like sex.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont think the male fighters are going to be pleased with this.
> 
> From now on when i see a fighter im going to ask him "So how did it feel having SORT OF sex with this guy?"


How was your "5 rounds of war"?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He really tagged me with that loaded shot lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

My cardio is better then his.. I'm gonna grind on him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Me and him love to stand and bang


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll take his back and I'll finish it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll impose my will all over him


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm gonna take him down and pound him out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm gonna whip his ass.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to mount him and break his will.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I know how he likes to load up his shots.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thread of bad puns = win!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh you see that Mike

Yeah he is gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"You know Joe. Matt and Mark Hughes used to go behind the barn and pound each other"


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Anderson Silva likes to feel out his opponent before he explodes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wanderlai is coming at fast at him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im going to **** chuck.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Joe, this is the best BJ we've ever seen!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

They are really going at it.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

"Hit him with your groin!" 

-Greg Jackson, UFC 100


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

"This is getting naaasty"

"Hes...trying to finish!"

"Its allllllllll overrrrrrrrrrrrr!"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He's just got such a good top game the way he uses his heavy hips. No way outta this position you just have to buck him off and explode from the bottom.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets see how good he works off his back


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

It look's like Gina has Cristiane Santos in a flying scissor heel hook


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Once he's on top and has you flattend out he can pretty much do what he wants with you.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It's all fun and games until someone gets the **** choke.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He is really pounding him.!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thread of gold. Literally lol'd.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He just got too excited and blew his load too early.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

He's really fighting that anaconda!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

It's sunken in and it's tight!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

He has to bring his right leg over his shoulder then grab the back of his head and pull down


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent hip movement!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spectacular cardio + ground and pound.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

**** choke.........


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Again he works..the leg.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

He just has to pull his arm out.......Hes got it!!!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

He's in for a surprize when he finds out what I can do with my fist.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He will take a shot to deliver one of his own


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Seriously.... 5 pages and no...

*Slip and Rip!!!*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who was the last guy that Gina had sex with? Somehow I think this is a woman's perspective. I do not think of it that way.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Who was the last guy that Gina had sex with? Somehow I think this is a woman's perspective. I do not think of it that way.




Really???


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Really???


Kantos messed up


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Kantos messed up



Some people...jeez.....

I know I like it when I take Body Shots!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Some people...jeez.....
> 
> I know I like it when I take Body Shots!!!!:thumb02:


Oh he's heads stuck in there he's gotta pull it out quickly


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So I express my opinion and I become the subject of redicule? Is that how is goes in this forum? I make a comment and I'm cruxified?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So I express my opinion and I become the subject of redicule? Is that how is goes in this forum? I make a comment and I'm cruxified?


Really you don't find anything strange with the last post you made? it didn't flow with what everypne alse wa saying at all an dit sounded weird and a little fruity.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So I express my opinion and I become the subject of redicule? Is that how is goes in this forum? I make a comment and I'm cruxified?


Were you reading the other posts Kanto? Everyone was making funny sexual references to men fighting and you ask who she had sex with last? 

It was sort of a thread derailment with a very unusual question. I'm guessing you didn't read the previous posts:confused02:

Edit Owns beat me to it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Were you reading the other posts Kanto? Everyone was making funny sexual references to men fighting and you ask *who she had sex with last? *
> 
> It was sort of a thread derailment with a very unusual question. I'm guessing you didn't read the previous posts:confused02:
> 
> Edit Owns beat me to it.


TO answer that ...it was meh:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> TO answer that ...it was meh:thumb02:


At least someone around here is honest


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I took one for the team I know


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

He needs to really stretch his opponent out here so he can expose a hole and then attack the opening!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

mawrestler125 said:


> He needs to really stretch his opponent out here so he can expose a hole and then attack the opening!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So my social awkwardness nipped me in the butt?


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm, cool.

I just thought I would bring this thread up since, you know, mine got considered inappropriate and distasteful. 

But it's allowed to go for 7 pages + when Gina Carano and the OP bring up such a topic??


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Hmm, cool.
> 
> I just thought I would bring this thread up since, you know, mine got considered inappropriate and distasteful.
> 
> But it's allowed to go for 7 pages + when Gina Carano and the OP bring up such a topic??


You brought up a 2-year old thread to say this? Let it go already mate, loads more better topics to talk about that this old news!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah digging to troll. Closed.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

